# Tetraz aparece na Serra do Caramulo?!



## belem (28 Out 2009 às 01:24)

Recebi hoje o relato de 2 investigadores, sobre a presença de  um tetraz na Serra do Caramulo.
Será um sobrevivente e representante de tempos idos, que graças a vastas áreas naturais e comportamento furtivo, estará vivo e perdido no tempo em algum local ermo e recôndito?
Terão sido largados tetrazes, na Serra do Caramulo?
No Google Earth, esta zona natural surpreendeu-me pela continuidade e vastidão, coisa que não esperava em local tão «próximo» do mundo do homem.
Será um segredo da Natureza ou um tremendo engano?
Mais notícias se aguardam.


----------



## Minho (28 Out 2009 às 23:23)

Parece impossível que uma ave tão "grande" tenha passado despercebida ao longo deste tempo todo. A ser verdade só poderá ser uma reintrodução, mas a que propósito e por quem...?


----------



## trevinca (8 Nov 2009 às 19:39)

Olá de novo.

Creio que estades falando sobre o que na Espanha chama-se "urogallo" é en galego "pita do monte".

Pois no libro comentado de Grande del Brío (_El Oso Pardo en el Noroeste peninsular_, 2002) fala-se da pita do monte na Serra da Cabrera. Está tambén mencionada no Macizo de Trevinca até os anos setenta... E na Serra do Teleno e Montes Aquilianos até os anos sesenta.
É posibel que ainda siga vivindo nas serras comentadas. Poucas pessoas sabían isto até fai uns quinze anos.

De facto, conheco pessoas que ainda viro-no fai umos vinte anos na serra.


Saludos.


----------



## trevinca (9 Nov 2009 às 20:58)

Olá a tudos.

Uma nova referenza sobre o galo do monte.

Nome: “Guía turística de España y Portugal” 

Autor: VV. AA.

Edita: Banesto e Plaza & Janés editores, S.A.

Ano: 1988

Cidade: Barcelona


Texto:
'ESTRELA (Serra da) Beira Alta.-
Parque natural de 25.000 ha. Aproximadamente, que culmina en el emplazamiento de Torre (1.991 m), “techo de Portugal”. Largo perfil, orientado en dirección NE/SO (de 60 km por 20) de cimas peladas, con masas de bloques ciclópeas de color buriel, donde el invierno puede durara seis meses (…) Esta reserva de silencio, que es también una reserva de animales (lobos, jabalíes y credos salvajes, y sobre todo aves rapaces y urogallos), fue también antiguamente un refugio: Viriato acorraló allí a las legiones de Escipión…'


¿Será verdade ou nao?


----------



## belem (9 Nov 2009 às 23:43)

trevinca disse:


> Olá a tudos.
> 
> Uma nova referenza sobre o galo do monte.
> 
> ...




Olá

Obrigado pelas informações e interesse em ajudar. 
Algumas informações não estão correctas.
O PNSE tem uma área superior a 25.000 hectares, sendo em torno dos 100.000 hectares!
Sabe-se que o urogalo já viveu na Estrela, mas nunca mais houve algum registo moderno da sua presença.




trevinca disse:


> Olá de novo.
> 
> Creio que estades falando sobre o que na Espanha chama-se "urogallo" é en galego "pita do monte".
> 
> ...




Muito interessantes essas informações!


----------



## trevinca (11 Nov 2009 às 17:24)

Os últimos galos do monte em Portugal (?)


No ano 1968 o Goberno espanhol fiz un _Mapa Cinegético Nacional _que veu a publicarse no ano 1969*.

O estudo comentado recolheu a informaçao de variadas fontes: os caçadores, as socidades da caça, gente con conocimientos no asunto, as jerarquias oficiais, etc.

Segundo este estudo, e sabendo que hai erros e omisions na sua publicaçao, ainda as pitas e os galos do monte habitabam nas siguientes montanhas proximas a Portugal:

1º. Macizo de Trevinca (na parte ourensán). 

2º. Serra de Queija-San Mamede (Macizo Central ourensán).

3º. Serra do Jurés (Gerês em portugués). Concretamente o espazo que vai desde a localidade espanhola de Entrimo até as proximidades do pobo lusitano de Lindoso; entrando no voso país um bocado para sair novamente a Galicia perto de Tourem.

Segundo as referenzas deste Mapa oficial nos tres luares mencionados a presenza da ave era entao “rara” o muito escasa.

Eu creio ca gente do PNPG desconhoce este importante registro, pois o parque do Gerês nasceu despois de 1970. É posibel que a partir de ese ano a ave desaparecera para sempre do Gerês.



* Ministerio de Información y Turismo (1969): _Guía de la caza en España_. II tomos.  Editora Nacional. Madrid.


----------



## belem (11 Nov 2009 às 19:03)

Obrigado pelas informações! 
Em Trevinca não sabes qual é a situação actual?


----------



## trevinca (11 Nov 2009 às 22:58)

O Macizo de Trevinca é una coisa poco conhecida. Sen dúvida o habitat deterioru-se moito pelas minas de louxa nos ultimos anos... 
Na Serra de la Cabrera houbo até fai poucos anos un cantadeiro de machos perto do pobo de Muelas de los Caballeros (Grande del Brío, _dixit_); é algunhas femias han sido olladas pelas pessoas do luar nao lonxe.
Nos Montes Aquilianos a ave foi vista fai pouco, un ano atrás.
O ultimo dato da ave em Trevinca terá uns 13-14 anos de antigüedade. Na revista _Natureza __Galega_ da aquel tempo comentou-se o caso.

Seja como fose, nos anos sesenta a ave estaba en Trevinca, algo em Sanabria e na Cabrera Baja e tambén nos Montes Aquilianos. É dicir, seu territorio era mais grande co que dí o livro de 1969. ¿Estaría en voso país?


----------



## belem (11 Nov 2009 às 23:13)

trevinca disse:


> O Macizo de Trevinca é una coisa poco conhecida. Sen dúvida o habitat deterioru-se moito pelas minas de louxa nos ultimos anos...
> Na Serra de la Cabrera houbo até fai poucos anos un cantadeiro de machos perto do pobo de Muelas de los Caballeros (Grande del Brío, _dixit_); é algunhas femias han sido olladas pelas pessoas do luar nao lonxe.
> Nos Montes Aquilianos a ave foi vista fai pouco, un ano atrás.
> O ultimo dato da ave em Trevinca terá uns 13-14 anos de antigüedade. Na revista _Natureza __Galega_ da aquel tempo comentou-se o caso.
> ...



É difícil dizer, mas é bem provável.
Há poucos anos foram encontrados galos do monte na Serra da Cabreira??
Isso é muito interessante.
Pensava que o maciço de Trevinca conhecia agora uma fase de aumento da floresta, pois pelo menos em Portugal em zonas próximas é o que se passa.


----------



## trevinca (12 Nov 2009 às 18:14)

O texto de Grande del Brío, Hernando Ayala y José Piñeiro Maceiras*:


_"A lo largo de las décadas de 1970 y 1980, el hábitat del oso, en las antedichas provincias, no sufrió grave deterioro, pudiendo decirse que dichos plantígrados se movían por una amplia zona del norte de las comarcas de La Carballeda y La Sanabria. Hemos de significar, a este respecto, que dicho sea de paso, la particularidad de que, en las inmediaciones de La Velilla (La Carballeda), existía un magnífico cantadero de urogallo, cuya localización fue posible gracias a las observaciones por don Pablo Javier Calvete, vecino de Muelas de los Caballeros..."_


* _El oso pardo en el noroeste peninsular_. Amarú. Salamanca, 2002.


A serra de la Cabrera, pelo sul, forma parte da Sanabria e da Carballeda


----------



## belem (12 Nov 2009 às 21:59)

trevinca disse:


> O texto de Grande del Brío, Hernando Ayala y José Piñeiro Maceiras*:
> 
> 
> _"A lo largo de las décadas de 1970 y 1980, el hábitat del oso, en las antedichas provincias, no sufrió grave deterioro, pudiendo decirse que dichos plantígrados se movían por una amplia zona del norte de las comarcas de La Carballeda y La Sanabria. Hemos de significar, a este respecto, que dicho sea de paso, la particularidad de que, en las inmediaciones de La Velilla (La Carballeda), existía un magnífico cantadero de urogallo, cuya localización fue posible gracias a las observaciones por don Pablo Javier Calvete, vecino de Muelas de los Caballeros..."_
> ...



Interessante informação.
Tendo em conta que se refere aos anos 70 e 80, actualmente o habitat permanece pelo menos em uma grande parte em bom estado?


----------



## trevinca (13 Nov 2009 às 19:32)

Em parte si


----------



## trevinca (14 Nov 2009 às 08:58)

Olá de novo.

Buscade na rede o jornal electrónico ABC. es, de data 26 de septembro de 2009, esta noticia: El urogallo continúa en declive, aunque evoluciona bien en zonas...

O profesor de Zoología da Universidade de León, Francisco Purroy, menciona atualmente a ave no Puerto de Foncebadón e na bisbarra da Cepeda.
Purroy é delegado da SEO/Birdlife e muito especialista nesa ave.

Pois ben, ja se reconhoce sua presenza nos Montes Galaicos-Leoneses, con que si ainda eisisten os redutos de Trevinca e da serra da Cabrera podería haber continuidade desde as Asturias até aquí.

Importante, para voçe é a referenza da Cepeda, bisbarra sita perto da pequena cidade de Astorga e que posui unhas montanhas nao miuto grandes: o maior monte chega aos 1.550 m.s.m,. Porém, creio que Montesinho reune condicioes.


Os Montes Galaico-Leoneses, que forman parte do Macizo Galaico-Portugués pelo Este, escomenza a ser conhecido no país: urso, galo do monte e con muitas posibilidades tambén o lince...


----------



## belem (15 Nov 2009 às 22:13)

trevinca disse:


> Olá de novo.
> 
> Buscade na rede o jornal electrónico ABC. es, de data 26 de septembro de 2009, esta noticia: El urogallo continúa en declive, aunque evoluciona bien en zonas...
> 
> ...




Muito interessante.
Sim, o Parque Natural de  Montesinho tem cotas próximas a essa.


----------

